# dogs



## cpnhook (Sep 21, 2008)

are dogs allowed on beaches in Spain?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

cpnhook said:


> are dogs allowed on beaches in Spain?


No ......... but yes but no but yes but no! 


It seems the rule of thumb is (there are "no dog" signs everywhere) that in the tourist and summer season the rules are applied strictly, but in the winter no one bothers to enforce it unless you are unlucky

But having said that, people use the beaches a lot of the year. Further South they were sunbathing last Christmas day. I'd hate to be reclining on the beach to find I was on a pile of dog poo! If I had a dog, on the beach would be one place I wouldn't walk it in consideration for others


----------

